# Every Farm needs a Farm Dog!



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 5, 2012)

Post pics of your farm dog(s)! (And tell a little about him/her/them)

Mine is a female, 6 yr old, black lab named Lucy Wild Flower.

She's such a stinker and loves to bother the horses! She even thinks she's a horse and I'll catch her eating grass with them too! Another one of her hobbies is to stand there barking on the side of the road or chasing our barn cats around XD

http://s14.postimage.org/z1fw7j6o1/003_2.jpg

lol her face:

http://s7.postimage.org/4uiq1bomj/877_0261.jpg

http://s8.postimage.org/k43lx385x/877_0260.jpg

After a long day:

http://s9.postimage.org/gpacwoae7/IMG_1386.jpg

Laying with Eowyn:

http://s13.postimage.org/pb0wdaf13/IMG_0576.jpg


----------



## atotton (Dec 5, 2012)

My farm dog is a Borgi ( Border Collie, Pembroke corgi cross). Her name is also Lucy and is 8 years old. She also loves bothering the horses, a having a good run with them at least once a day.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 5, 2012)

Okay, so I have four dogs...

Emma the 8 year old Min Pin







Foxy the (almost) 4 year old Chi,Pom,Poodle, yorki mix. She's a special one, whom I love to bits <3






Whitney the 13 year old min pin (Pic from last summer) she's also Emma's mother.






And then Kacy my 15 month old Doberman, whom is my actual farm dog as she spends all her time right by my side while I'm out at the barn or working in the yard! I Love this dog and the breed. My family has always had dobermans <3


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have three dogs





The first one is Sasha she is 6 years old, she is a black and white border collie and just loves the horses!




The next one is Jackie she is 3 years old, she is a Jack Russell and is completely obsessed with fishing (even in the pool where there are no fish haha)




And lastly is Cleo who is now 1.5 years old. She is a blue merle border collie with one eye that is half blue. She is always smiling and is addicted to swimming!!

The first picture is of Cleo with her chickens as a puppy




And Cleo now smiling for you all


----------



## atotton (Dec 5, 2012)

Jade10 I also have a blue merle Border Collie, she is actually my sister's dog. Her name is Fly (4yrs old) she loves the water but only wades in she is scared to go where she can't touch haha. My mother also has a corgi that loves the horses too.


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a dog...

But shes not allowed at the barn. She loves the horses and loves to chase and play with them, BUT likes to kill chickens and roll in horse poop. But shes a great house dog!


----------



## jessj (Dec 5, 2012)

We have 4 dogs! My husband's 3yr old basset hound "Hoss". My daughter's 3yr old rescued doberman "Toby". My sweet baby, my 5yr old springer spaniel "Roscoe". And my 2yr old rescued boston terrier "Roxie". I work in animal control as an animal cruelty investigator and facility director so there are also usually a couple of foster dogs here too. Our current foster is "Tucker" an approx 2yr old blue merle australian shepherd. He was born with issues affecting both hind legs. They are pretty much paralized. Our vet says that he is in no pain, and he gets around fine. He is house trained and loves to ride in the car. He came from a home with about 20dogs, so he loves one on one attention. He is looking for his forever home!


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 5, 2012)

atotton said:


> Jade10 I also have a blue merle Border Collie, she is actually my sister's dog. Her name is Fly (4yrs old) she loves the water but only wades in she is scared to go where she can't touch haha. My mother also has a corgi that loves the horses too.


Oh shes adorable


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 5, 2012)

We have two Pembroke Welsh Corgis. Toby and Ella. Toby is the red and white, Ella is the tri.


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 5, 2012)

We have a Pack of Dogs

Vaga 10 Year Old Aussie











Xena 9 Year Old Dachshund (One of my Mom's Dogs)






Kyrai 8 Year Old Dachshund






Nitro 6 Year Old Dachshund


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 5, 2012)

More.......

Shema (Poo) 6 Year Old Border Collie






Camo 5 Year Old Dachshund






Cheza Mai 6 Month Old English Setter


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 6, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> I have a dog...
> 
> But shes not allowed at the barn. She loves the horses and loves to chase and play with them, BUT likes to kill chickens and roll in horse poop. But shes a great house dog!


LOL my dog eats horse poop too--I don't get it XD


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 6, 2012)

I love Australian Shepherds and that's the breed I want when I'm older! =)

Yall look like you have lots of loving dogs =)


----------



## REO (Dec 6, 2012)

This is Roxy! We got her from the shelter when she was a puppy. I need new pics of her, she's really matured and bulked up since I took these over a year ago!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my kiddos, first is Montana, a 2 year old blue merle Aussie and the second is Zoey a 3 year old sheltie:


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Dec 6, 2012)

Magic Marker Miniatures has three dogs.

First is a old yellow lab(can't see or hear well) named Slim Shady. I named him when I got him from a shelter. He was two and he will be 13 on Jan 1st.

Second is are 3/4 Great Pyrenese,1/4 Anatolian female. She is 18 months and a mother. Stray Great Pyrenese X got into her inclosure. She has 6 puppies(4 girls, 2 boys) that are almost two weeks old. They are being raised with our sheep and goats. Will be finding four of them homes when they are 8 weeks. They look all Great Pyrenese or Anatolian. Mom(Kenai) guards all the animals.

Third is a 5 month old Pittbull cross called Breeze. We where very careful when we picked her out at the animal shelter. She leaves all the animals alone, except the cats. She loves to run with the miniatures when they start running around the property. When we first got her, she was put in with two pregnant does. After they kidded, she wanted to see the kids. After a double body slam, by both does(at the same time), she decided to stay away.

Once we move to greener pasture next year(we live in AZ), we will get more LGD. We are looking into Colorado and their is more predators.

We had a 3 year old Great Pyrenese, but he had a accident on the trip from MO to AZ. He died. Kodiak was the best.


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2012)

As much as I love horses, I love dogs even more!!! Our "Farm Dogs" (the ones we actually let go around the horses) are below. We do not let our little dogs in with the horses. Even though these big guys are "farm dogs" they are in the house dogs, too





This is Kelsey, our blue merle collie. These are my favorite pictures of her. She weighs about 80 pounds and is now 7 years old. She loves the minis, especially the foals:
















AND this is our puppy, Dozer, who is 3/4 Great Pyrenees and 1/4 Lab. He is pictured in his most grown up picture at almost 6mos. He is now 8mos and I am guessing 100 pounds. He is a lot of fun and a great watch dog already, and as you can see, he loves Kelsey:


----------



## minih (Dec 15, 2012)

These are my two house dogs that go to the horse shows with us but do not go out with the horses here at home, they have a fenced back yard to play in.

Angel and Hank






and another one of my baby girl






Our outside dogs are all rescues, you can't ask for better.

First is Scruffy she is now about 15 years old~






Sir Wizzer Britches~ he earned that name by peeing on my daughter in her truck when she brought him home~










Last but not least, Buster






I also want to pay a small tribute to one of our greatest farm dogs ever, he also was a stray I picked up on the side of our gravel road as a pup and we all loved him dearly. He died a couple of years ago and it just is not the same without him helping work the horses in the round pen I sure do miss him....Rags. This little dog knew he had a job to do and he was bound and determined to do it. He was clipped in the head twice by horses hooves and he would shake it off and dive right back in to help. You couldn't hold him back. Loved that little dog and miss him so much.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 16, 2012)

Aw! So adorable!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 26, 2012)

We have three--

Our Czech bred Shepherd, Arielle:






and two little ones--rat terriers:

Lucy:





Ellie:


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 29, 2012)

I love Rat Terriers! =) I've always wanted one, but my parents won't allow more than one dog--let alone a house dog XD


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2013)

my farm dog mack,,,


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 15, 2013)

This is our new puppy Abigail! Two pictures are when we first got her and 3 are more recent. We took her to the Vet yesterday and she weighs 33 lbs and she is only 15 weeks old!! We have owned dachshunds for 27 years so owning a Lab is a new but wonderful experience! She is a true barn dog as she was born in a stall at the same breeder we got our miniature horses from!!!!


----------

